# tradisco mio marito



## Non registrato (9 Maggio 2006)

premetto che ho 37 anni e sono sposata da 13 anni,ho anche 2 figli  .con mio marito va tutto bene a livello sessuale,a parte il fatto che io chiedo piu coccole,piu abbracci nella giornata, che invece non mi vengono date.non ho avuto mai nessuna idea di tradirlo..fino a che 3 settimane fa ho conosciuto un ragazzo 36 anni che pratica massaggi shiatsu e cosi mi ha colpito il suo modo di fare di Guru,la sua positivita,mi ha esternato dei problemi interiori che mi tenevo da molti anni,ho pianto con lui..alla fine con lui ci sono andata a letto,ora sono letteralmente presa da questo nuovo rapporto,con cio non voglio dire che mio marito ne soffra.anzi mio marito è molto felice xche la carica che mi dà il mio amante produce effetti sessuali molto elevati anche con mio marito..
ora mi sento una ragazzina,sono innamorata e non vedo l'ora di vederlo,lui mi sembra molto tranquillo invece,messaggini ogni tanto,cosa che io invece vorrei mandargli ogni ora,insomma sono davvero cotta dell'altro


----------



## Verena67 (9 Maggio 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> ora mi sento una ragazzina,sono innamorata e non vedo l'ora di vederlo,lui mi sembra molto tranquillo invece,messaggini ogni tanto,cosa che io invece vorrei mandargli ogni ora,insomma sono davvero cotta dell'altro


Ciao, benvenuta!!!
Che dire?!
Una sola notazione sul fatto che lui è "tranquillo" e manda "solo qualche sms".
Non voglio generalizzare, ma ti chiedo solo questo: la cosa ti disturba? Ti sembra che non corrisponda ai tuoi sentimenti con la stessa irruenza?
Guarda che alla lunga queste cose pesano, e parecchio. Medita se non moderare un po' fin d'ora il tuo "entusiasmo", e vedere lui come reagisce.
Un bacio


----------



## Non registrato (10 Maggio 2006)

*x verena*

hai perfettamente ragione
in questi gg che non lo sto sentendo sono un po' demoralizzata
tra l'altro mi sono dimenticata di dire che lui è pure fidanzato.
eravamo d'accordo che prima di domani 11.5 mi avrebbe scritto sms e invece da venerdi scorso (gli ho scritto io sms x augurargli buon weeky) non mi ha ancora messaggiata.
comunque domani è il mio compleanno e siamo d'accordo che domani sera vado da lui,con scusa di andare in palestra.Ma se lui non mi scrive che faccio?gli mando sms dicendogli se mi conferma appuntamento x la sera?
sono un bel po' confusa,comunque io intendevo che lui è "tranquillo" nel senso che parla con calma,medita,mentre io sono molto impulsiva e iperattiva.proprio x questo che mi piace questo tipo,è l'opposto di me e mi da' tanta sicurezza.
comunque sono d'accordo con te,il suo impeto non è certo quello che provo io.


----------



## Non registrato (10 Maggio 2006)

volevo solo aggiungere che mio marito è stato il primo uomo della mia vita e sono 18 anni che siamo assieme,quindi per me questo è stato il mio unico tradimento, è stata una cosa veramente casuale,abbiamo un bellissimo feeling e cosi' e' successo tutto..comunque mio marito non lo lascero' mai per un altro.
prima pensavo che fossero tutte matte quelle che potevano tradire,anche solo con il pensiero i propri mariti..ora mi ricredo visto che la vita mi ha dato questa smossa..


----------



## Verena67 (10 Maggio 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> sono un bel po' confusa,comunque io intendevo che lui è "tranquillo" nel senso che parla con calma,medita,mentre io sono molto impulsiva e iperattiva.proprio x questo che mi piace questo tipo,è l'opposto di me e mi da' tanta sicurezza.
> comunque sono d'accordo con te,il suo impeto non è certo quello che provo io.


Tesoro, te ne parla una che dopo sei mesi di "Sei la donna della mia vita, ti amo da sempre" (noi eravamo fidanzati da ragazzi) si è sentita dire "Beh, non ci sono nemmeno i presupposti EMOTIVI per una vita insieme, tu chi cavolo sei?!".
Anch'io all'inizio ero convinta che non avrei MAI lasciato mio marito. Poi però ho capito che se un amore è VERO non si può menare il can per l'aia in eterno, un qualche futuro bisogna costruirselo. Piccolo dettaglio, oops: per me era VERO amore, per lui no 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Per cui ti dico, cautela. Se per te è solo una storia di sesso, non andare troppo per il sottile, ma se emotivamente ci tieni, occhio ad affezionarti troppo. Patti chiari, amicizia lunga. Personalmente sono dell'idea che nessun sms per giorni sia il segnale che lui si è seduto fin troppo, e che il tuo pensiero non lo sconvolga poi così tanto, scusami se son dura, ma è tutta vita vissuta. Personalmente non ci andrei proprio da lui,  ti chiamerà quando non ti vedrà e allora, candida, gli dirai "Non ti avevo più sentito...."
Però sul serio chiarite che tipo di storia è, visto che siete entrambi impegnati e che ci rischi il cuore. Uomo avvisato, mezzo salvato.
Un grosso bacio


----------



## Non registrato (10 Maggio 2006)

...Assolutamente d'accordo con Verena...secondo me, questo tipo di avventure ne avrà avute a decine, soprattutto x il lavoro che fà, x lui è stata solo una delle solite occasioni, tu non sei altro che una da aggiungere alla lista...scusa se sono così diretta, ma oramai sono collaudata a questo tipo di esperienze. Anch'io ho tradito il mio ex dopo 20 anni di matrimonio, con uno più giovane e allo stesso tempo sapevo che non avrei mai rinunciato alla mia famiglia...m ail risultato è stato disastroso. Mi dispiace che tu ti stia rovinando la vita x qualcosa che non vale e che non ti porterà assolutamente a nulla, dimentica questa parentesi e non lasciarti logorare troppo dai rimorsi...prima o poi dimenticherai, ma non cercarlo più, saresti solo un ingombro x lui che non ti considera affatto alla stessa maniera tua, tu ci sei cascata come un' adolescente, tipico di chi ha avuto un solo uomo nella vita, come me, facile cadere nella trappola del sentimentalismo...ma poi....


----------



## Non registrato (10 Maggio 2006)

avete perfettam ragione
 ma proprio prima di leggervi lui mi ha mandato sms x incontrarci non domani sera (come tra l'altro era gia deciso) ma x sabato pom e io cucu' che sono gli ho risposto va bene..
ora non mi sento di non andarci sabato pom da lui,perche sono cotta di lui, anche se voi  mi dite di dimenticarlo..non ci riesco,lo voglio rivedere..

ma secondo voi non è possibile poi restare semplicem amici con l'amante?


----------



## Old nunass (10 Maggio 2006)

_Improvvisamente mi ritrovo a fare l'equilibrista._

_Cammino sulla lama sottile e acuminata del destino._

_Alla ricerca di un equilibrio oramai precario ed improbabile, sospesa tra la realtà e la fantasia._

_Sotto il vuoto assoluto, niente rete, per salvare la mia pelle, è un salto nel buio, nell'incertezza..._

_Ogni giorno, passo dopo passo, con la paura di cadere, divido la mia vita di quà e di là._

_Da una parte c'è la mia vita reale ma al tempo stesso "finta", dove gravita il mio quotidiano, persone che amo e quelle che non amo più._

_Dall'altra tutti i miei Sogni, l'Amore che mi rende viva, quello che spero sarà il mio futuro felice._

_Ma non posso, ora come ora, prendere il volo, e allora mi barcameno in questa esistenza, disperatamente, in cerca di quell'equilibrio._
_ 
__Un equilibrista, metto in gioco la mia vita, ma Tu mi darai il coraggio necessario, la speranza e la certezza per potermi infine lanciare tra le tue braccia......
_​_
_


----------



## Non registrato (10 Maggio 2006)

*x nunass*

ma che belle parole
che emozioni

ti ringrazio


----------



## Verena67 (10 Maggio 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> avete perfettam ragione
> ma proprio prima di leggervi lui mi ha mandato sms x incontrarci non domani sera (come tra l'altro era gia deciso) ma x sabato pom e io cucu' che sono gli ho risposto va bene..
> ora non mi sento di non andarci sabato pom da lui,perche sono cotta di lui, anche se voi mi dite di dimenticarlo..non ci riesco,lo voglio rivedere..
> 
> ma secondo voi non è possibile poi restare semplicem amici con l'amante?


Personalmente sul mio ex amante gli passerei sopra con un Sei Assi 115 tonnellate di portata utile 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Perché nel mio caso ci sono state reiterate e gravi menzogne malgrado ripetute mie richieste di chiarimenti.
 Ma se le cose sono chiare fin dall'inizio, basta capirsi, si, ritengo si possa, dopo, restare anche amici.
Un bacio e ricordati di NON correre rischi inutili con tuo marito. Non farti scoprire, finché ti chiarisci le idee. Occhio a cell, telefonate in bagno, uscite in orari strani. NON FARLO, te ne scongiuro. Sono momenti bruttissimi!


----------



## Verena67 (10 Maggio 2006)

nunass ha detto:
			
		

> _Un equilibrista, metto in gioco la mia vita, ma Tu mi darai il coraggio necessario, la speranza e la certezza per potermi infine lanciare tra le tue braccia......_
> ​


o schiantarsi definitivamente 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Scusa l'umor nero, la poesia è molto bella e mi sono sentita anch'io così.
Un bacio


----------



## Non registrato (10 Maggio 2006)

*X VERENA*

grazie
hai ragione,ma non ci mandiamo mai messaggi alla sera quando c'è mio marito e nemmeno al sabato o domenica
solo al mattino in settimana quando io sono in ufficio,
e lui lo sa benissimo che non mi deve messaggiare al di fuori di questi orari

con mio marito ho detto che andavo a fare massaggi shiatsu a casa di un mio coscritto,e quindi lui si fida,anche perche ci siamo visti al sabato pom,quando mio marito mi teveva i bambini e io dedicavo un oretta alla cura del mio corpo..

spero di restare amica con lui anche in futuro xche è veram un bravissimo massaggiatore shiatsu,ti da' un energia positiva molto bella

ora sono un po' delusa oggi x il fatto che dovevo vederlo domani sera,con la scusa che al giovedi vado in palestra sarei andata da lui (per di piu domani è il mio compleanno) e invece con suo sms di oggi mi dice che ci vediamo sabato pom....qui gatta ci cova....mi sa che mi ha sfruttato e basta...sabato vado da lui e mi faccio fare un bel massaggio shiatsu dopo di che me ne torno a casa!


----------



## VLAD (10 Maggio 2006)

sono allibito, ma come fai a tradire così, che non sembri neanche coinvolta sentimentalmente.
A me sembra solo sesso.
Da una donna non mi aspettavo un comportamento del genere.


----------



## Non registrato (10 Maggio 2006)

VLAD ha detto:
			
		

> sono allibito, ma come fai a tradire così, che non sembri neanche coinvolta sentimentalmente.
> A me sembra solo sesso.
> Da una donna non mi aspettavo un comportamento del genere.


...invece la tua istruttrice di fitness pensi sia molto meglio? Certo è proprio vero...da che pulpito viene la predica!!!!!
Evergreen


----------



## Verena67 (10 Maggio 2006)

VLAD ha detto:
			
		

> sono allibito, ma come fai a tradire così, che non sembri neanche coinvolta sentimentalmente.
> A me sembra solo sesso.
> Da una donna non mi aspettavo un comportamento del genere.


Ehy, ehy, ehy!!!! Chi non ha peccato.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Io non giudico la nostra amica. Ho anch'io la sensazione di un suo coinvolgimento assai "minimale", ma tant'è. Non posso proprio ergermi a giudice di nessuno, e nemmno lo puoi tu. Poi, l'amore....se ne parla a proposito e a sproposito, a volte è meglio, in questo tipo di rapporti,  un pizzico in meno di ipocrisia, sai? Alla fine fa meno male.
Quel che conta è che faccia le cose ad occhi bene aperti, perché poi il conto rischia di essere salato e non solo per lei, che se l'è cercata, come tutti noi "traditori", ma anche per i suoi, incolpevoli.
un bacio


----------



## Non registrato (10 Maggio 2006)

Verena67 ha detto:
			
		

> Ehy, ehy, ehy!!!! Chi non ha peccato....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cara Verena, il nostro amico Vlad davvero non ha ritegno...gli ho scritto che forse se sua moglie una volta partorito andasse da un buon istruttore di fitness nonchè massaggiatore....avrebbe quel che si merita, invece di star a giudicare gli altri!
Evergreen


----------



## Non registrato (10 Maggio 2006)

Vlad
guarda che io sono coinvolta emotivamente
il fatto è che visto che gli uomini lo fanno solo x farlo,io sto cercando di capire se lui l'ha fatto solo x farlo o no,
in pratica voglio capire grazie al vostro aiuto cosa provo x lui xche so benissimo che se non mi vuole piu ci rimarrei malissimo


----------



## VLAD (10 Maggio 2006)

Dio me ne scampi
1) non mi sembra di aver espresso giudizi, no ho detto che la nostra amica è o non è. Pensavo ingenuamente che le storie di solo sesso erano prerogativa di uomini, come dicono le donne "con istinti sessuali" pensavo che per le donne ci volesse un coinvolgimento emotivo più importante
2) io non sono la mia istruttrice di fitness per cui la predica non è partita da quel pulpito
3) tutte le risposte sono prediche
4)Per quanto mi riguarda ribadisco che io no ho tradito, non ho agito, anzi,  penso di rifletterci parecchio, per cui non capisco perchè secondo qualcuna mia moglie dovrebbe ripargarmi con un bel tradimento.
5) in quanto all'ipocrisia dalle vs risposte ho appreso che:
se un uomo tradisce è uno stronzo
se un uomo non tradisce ma pensa di farlo è uno stronzo lo stesso
se una donna tradisce ci sono buoni motivi per farlo
un uomo non può capire le scelte sentimentali di una donna, e non può giuducarle.

Rispecchia fedelmente la legislazione attuale in materia di separazione e divorzi
donne contro uomini 2-0 a tavolino (persa in partenza)
saluti a tutte


----------



## Non registrato (10 Maggio 2006)

Rispecchia fedelmente la legislazione attuale in materia di separazione e divorzi
donne contro uomini 2-0 a tavolino (persa in partenza)
saluti a tutte[/QUOTE]

...infatti ne riparleremo quando tua moglie ti avrà scoperto e tu ti ritroverai in mezzo ad una strada..però dopo, non lamentarti...


----------



## Non registrato (10 Maggio 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> Rispecchia fedelmente la legislazione attuale in materia di separazione e divorzi
> donne contro uomini 2-0 a tavolino (persa in partenza)
> saluti a tutte


...infatti ne riparleremo quando tua moglie ti avrà scoperto e tu ti ritroverai in mezzo ad una strada..però dopo, non lamentarti...[/QUOTE]

Ti giuro che mi sfugge qualcosa e vorrei capirla, prendimi per deficiente ma spiegamela in maniera semplice.
Solo perchè ci sono andato vicino, mia moglie dovrebbe buttarmi fuori?
A parti inverse, cioè se mia moglie mi confessasse di aver ricevuto delle avance, di essere stata tentata, ma di non esserci caduta, non mi incazzerei poi tanto.
Da come parlate sembra che il tradimento è comunque consumato anche se solo pensato, allora una fantasia erotica è anch'essa un tradimento? così come masturbarsi?
Chiaritemi il concetto perchè sono un pò confuso.


----------



## Verena67 (10 Maggio 2006)

VLAD ha detto:
			
		

> Dio me ne scampi
> 1) non mi sembra di aver espresso giudizi, no ho detto che la nostra amica è o non è. Pensavo ingenuamente che le storie di solo sesso erano prerogativa di uomini, come dicono le donne "con istinti sessuali" pensavo che per le donne ci volesse un coinvolgimento emotivo più importante


Mmmmmm....su, dai,a Verena puoi confessarlo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    Un pizzico di indignazione c'era 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Comunque, no, io non penso degli uomini che siano genericamente "stronzi", non lo penso di nessuno. Persino delle persone che si sono comportate male con me cerco attenuanti (la debolezza di carattere, etc.).
Guarda, tempo fa ero su un forum affine dove appena ho confessato la mia storia di adultera il gran plotone di "traditi" mi ha fatto a pezzi. Qui, invece, trovo un notevole equilibrio di posizioni e la volontà di capirsi e spiegarsi senza pregiudizi e giudizi.
Per cui, su, facciamo la pace 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Un bacio


----------



## Non registrato (11 Maggio 2006)

io posso dire che sono in guerra solo con me stessa e con nessun'altro
sto cercando di capire dentro di me quello che provo...


----------



## vlad (11 Maggio 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> io posso dire che sono in guerra solo con me stessa e con nessun'altro
> sto cercando di capire dentro di me quello che provo...


anche per me è lo stesso.


----------



## Bruja (11 Maggio 2006)

*vlad*

Forse è il caso di riportare la palla al centro.
Si sono esacerbati gli animi, ed è comprensibile; abbiamo entrambe le postazioni delle barricate del tradimento in fibrillazione.
Il problema centrale è che gli amici credo volessero intendere che il ragionamento fatto sul "come fai, fai male, perchè anche solo pensare di tradire è penalizzante" è relativo ........... Se ho inteso bene, quello che si voleva far notare è che se si giudica in modo secco e reprensibile, e forse anche legittimamente, chi tradisce il marito, non si dovrebbe però avere tanto tatto e tanta circospezione se dall'altra parte, c'è chi fa le medesime scelte, risulta "colpevole" esattamente come qualunque altra donna. Non è di nessun pregio che sia quella che sta con noi o che vorremmo stesse con noi, e che non è ancora la nostra amante per fattori indipendenti dalla SUA volontà!!!!
Questo presumo fosse il pensiero, ma non contro qualcuno, quanto contro la non evidente equidistanza di giudizio su due persone che, comunque, fanno o farebbero le stesse scelte. Non cambia nulla che non ci sia arrivati solo perchè da una parte c'è chi è prudente e ragiona; questo va ad onor suo, non della signora che non si tirerebbe certo indietro, perchè da come ci è stata descritta non è certo una pudica vergine ritrosa.
Bruja

p.s. - Non esistono comportamenti da donne o da uomini, esistono le individualità, i momenti e le occasioni.  uello che non si pensava si potesse mai fare, accade che ci tenti e ci faccia cambiare la nostra percezione di volontà proprio attraverso grosse spinte emotive e passionali.  Quello che dovremmo sempre vedere è che il calore ed il conforto lo offre solo la brace resistente e non il rogo breve ed incendiario; ma tant'è, è così tentatore il calore di un incendio bruciante che siamo disposti ad ustionarci per godercelo.


----------



## Non registrato (15 Maggio 2006)

*ancora e ancora*

sabato ho rivisto il mio massaggiatore shiatsu e volevo fare la dura,farmi valere un po,ma dopo le sue parole sono crollata tra le sue braccia.dopo siamo stati un ora e mezza abbracciati a coccolarci e io ripensandoci sto veramente bene,la sua energia mi da' una carica di continuare la mia vita monotona.
lo penso molto e quando mi manda sms vorrei gridarlo a tutti,che lui mi pensa,che mi contraccambia,insomma che devo fare..sono presa da questa euforia..ma capisco anche che tradire mio marito non va bene,ma se questo è stato il destino che me lo ha fatto incontrare...


----------



## Non registrato (15 Maggio 2006)

...e mo sì che cominciano i guai...


----------



## Verena67 (15 Maggio 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> la sua energia mi da' una carica di continuare la mia vita monotona.
> lo penso molto e quando mi manda sms vorrei gridarlo a tutti,che lui mi pensa,che mi contraccambia,insomma che devo fare..sono presa da questa euforia..ma capisco anche che tradire mio marito non va bene,ma se questo è stato il destino che me lo ha fatto incontrare...


Io non ti giudico, non mi permetterei mai, so bene cosa si vive in quei momenti. Ma non lasciarti andare del tutto all'esaltazione. Tu stessa la definisci un' "euforia". Pensa lucidamente al fatto che il destino ce lo creiamo noi, e che lui un domani potrebbe anche cambiare modi e atteggiamenti. Tieniti per te un pezzo di cuore. Così non te lo spezzerà del tutto. Ribadiamo il nostro mantra: non lasciamo il potere nelle mani degli altri.
Quanto alla vita monotona....quando poi hai il cuore a pezzi, come la rimpiangi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Un bacio, ti penso


----------



## Bruja (15 Maggio 2006)

*Verena*

Non sai quanto hai ragione!
Quella serenità e quella calma che spesso ci appaiono monotone, poi vengono rimpiante quando la passione ci immerge in sentimenti brucianti ma anche in travagli e vicissitudini dell'anima.
E' come per la salute, non ci si fa caso, finchè la si ha!!! 
Provate a stare male anche solo a causa di un'influenza...... e vedrete come sia facile quali siano i beni pèrimari.
Sembrano parole scontate, ma ho qualche esperienza in questo campo. Ho conosciuto una carissima ragazza quasi trentenne, laureanda, con la casa in allestimento ed un fidanzato pronto a sposarla; ma è arrivato prima il "tradimento della vita" e se l'è portata via con un linfoma. Restò nel forum da dove provengo per poco più di un anno, e raccontava le sue trafile e la gioia delle piccole cose.............. il suo nick era "gladiatrice" in onore della lotta impari che stava sostenendo. 
Sarà per questo che per lei il tradimento era totale, ed è per questo che dico che non si muore per amore, al massimo si tenta il suicidio per un malinteso senso delle proporzioni fra un dono immenso ed uno stato mentale regolarmente transitorio.
Amare è dare non indurre a togliere.............
Buona settimana
Bruja


----------



## Non registrato (30 Agosto 2006)

Sei un gran bel puttanone...


----------



## Old alesrep (31 Agosto 2006)

Io sono nella tua stessa situazione, tradisco per uscire dalla monotonia, per sentirmi viva, è una sensazione esaltante.
Ma attenta, io la vedo come un'attività che mi fa stare bene, niente di sentimentale.
Sono puro sesso senza coinvolgimenti sentimentali.
Io credo che tu la veda in modo diverso.
Non credere a quello che ti dice, non voglio sembrare cinica, ma gli uomini ci provano sempre, se poi va bene meglio così. Fa parte del loro dna.
Se tu sei in cerca di tenerezza e coccole non scabiare il suo desiderio di conquista con l'affetto.
Se riesci a capierlo senza soffrire è molto meglio.
Comunque goditi il momento ma non credere che sia qualcosa di diverso da una scappatella.


----------



## Non registrato (29 Novembre 2006)

che tristezza


----------



## Non registrato (30 Novembre 2006)

fatto di stanchezze e di estetismi strategici, l'amore piombato dai grembiuli della passione in corridoi nostalgici e lente lamentele erotiche, insieme alle nostalgie, nell'ombra austera....lascia scorrere quello che non puoi tenere, perchè forte è il desiderio in me, quando i treni della siberia ti hanno già preparato ad un letto caldo ed un giornale economico


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Novembre 2006)

*attenzione 1*

Tremate tremate ..i "roghi" son tornati a ripescare vecchie discussioni ..utili a provare proprie tesi...


----------



## Bruja (30 Novembre 2006)

*mah*

Begli interventi, belle parole, belle poesie............. ma temo che quello che dovrà essere capito è che lei è una delle tante, e in certi tipi di rapporto il volergli dare un'aura di sublime sentimentalismo è un vero spreco. Si stanno compensando a vicenda, lei per quello che comunque vuole da un marito che forse non è abbastanza attento (o magari lei eccede nelle richieste di attenzione) ed il guru nel fare quello che fa regolarmente, esercitare la sua professione con gli effetti collaterali che di solito, se è come lui giovane e fascinoso, arrivano a pioggia!
Bruja


----------



## Old maury (25 Novembre 2008)

Non registrato ha detto:


> avete perfettam ragione
> ma proprio prima di leggervi lui mi ha mandato sms x incontrarci non domani sera (come tra l'altro era gia deciso) ma x sabato pom e io cucu' che sono gli ho risposto va bene..
> ora non mi sento di non andarci sabato pom da lui,perche sono cotta di lui, anche se voi mi dite di dimenticarlo..non ci riesco,lo voglio rivedere..
> 
> ma secondo voi non è possibile poi restare semplicem amici con l'amante?



Ho letto un'idiozia.........
 Ma come si fa............


----------



## Mari' (25 Novembre 2008)

maury ha detto:


> [/color]
> Ho letto un'idiozia.........
> Ma come si fa............



scusa eh ... ma hai notato la data del 3D?

*
09/05/2006, 17:01*  2anni e mezzo fa


----------



## Old Confù (25 Novembre 2008)

Infatti....ma che svago ripescare vecchi thread!!!


----------



## MK (25 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Infatti....ma che svago ripescare vecchi thread!!!


Un senso ci sarà


----------



## Kid (25 Novembre 2008)

Non registrato ha detto:


> premetto che ho 37 anni e sono sposata da 13 anni,ho anche 2 figli  .con mio marito va tutto bene a livello sessuale,a parte il fatto che io chiedo piu coccole,piu abbracci nella giornata, che invece non mi vengono date.non ho avuto mai nessuna idea di tradirlo..fino a che 3 settimane fa ho conosciuto un ragazzo 36 anni che pratica massaggi shiatsu e cosi mi ha colpito il suo modo di fare di Guru,la sua positivita,mi ha esternato dei problemi interiori che mi tenevo da molti anni,ho pianto con lui..alla fine con lui ci sono andata a letto,ora sono letteralmente presa da questo nuovo rapporto,con cio non voglio dire che mio marito ne soffra.anzi mio marito è molto felice xche la carica che mi dà il mio amante produce effetti sessuali molto elevati anche con mio marito..
> ora mi sento una ragazzina,sono innamorata e non vedo l'ora di vederlo,lui mi sembra molto tranquillo invece,messaggini ogni tanto,cosa che io invece vorrei mandargli ogni ora,insomma sono davvero cotta dell'altro


Scusa, ma non riesco a commuovermi per la tua storia, perchè mi viene da pensare a quel disgraziato di tuo marito che si vede crescere delle escrescenze in testa ogni qualvolta tu raggiungi l'orgasmo con l'altro. Proprio belle emozioni e bei sentimenti sprigiona questa storia. 

Ma lasciarlo quel povero disgraziato no eh?

E ti parlo da ex traditore, che è risaputo, sono i più rompicoglioni insieme agli ex fumatori.


----------



## Mari' (25 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Infatti....ma che svago ripescare vecchi thread!!!


anche se ... ce ne sono alcuni che meriterebbero, ma questo poi


----------



## Mari' (25 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Scusa, ma non riesco a commuovermi per la tua storia, perchè mi viene da pensare a quel disgraziato di tuo marito che si vede crescere delle escrescenze in testa ogni qualvolta tu raggiungi l'orgasmo con l'altro. Proprio belle emozioni e bei sentimenti sprigiona questa storia.
> 
> Ma lasciarlo quel povero disgraziato no eh?
> 
> E ti parlo da ex traditore, che è risaputo, sono i più rompicoglioni insieme agli ex fumatori.



kiddddddddd E' UN 3d DI 2anni e mezzo fa ... CHISSA' SE SONO ANCORA VIVI


----------



## Old amarax (25 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> kiddddddddd E' UN 3d DI 2anni e mezzo fa ... CHISSA' SE SONO ANCORA VIVI


 













 ed io che pensavo fosse arrivata lei....


----------



## Mari' (25 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> ed io che pensavo fosse arrivata lei....




Ti sarebbe piaciuto eh?


----------



## Kid (25 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> kiddddddddd E' UN 3d DI 2anni e mezzo fa ... CHISSA' SE SONO ANCORA VIVI


Per questo ho deciso di esternare... non poteva controbattere.


----------



## Mari' (25 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Per questo ho deciso di esternare... non poteva controbattere.


Che furbaccione tu eh


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Per questo ho deciso di esternare... non poteva controbattere.


Chi ti dice che poi non si sia registrata e che magari possa ora risponderti?


----------



## ranatan (25 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Per questo ho deciso di esternare... non poteva controbattere.


----------



## Mari' (25 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Chi ti dice che poi non si sia registrata e che magari possa ora risponderti?




DICI?  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   Kid statt accort


----------



## Old amarax (25 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ti sarebbe piaciuto eh?


 

sì 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








mi aiuteresti, vero?


----------



## Mari' (25 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> sì
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hai dei dubbi


----------



## Kid (25 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Chi ti dice che poi non si sia registrata e che magari possa ora risponderti?


Sono pronto ad affrontarla....


----------



## Old amarax (25 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Hai dei dubbi


potremmo vendicare la "categoria"...che soddisfazione sarebbe


----------



## Old maury (25 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> scusa eh ... ma hai notato la data del 3D?
> 
> 
> *09/05/2006, 17:01* 2anni e mezzo fa
















   scusate.... stavo navigando...


----------



## Old Confù (25 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Un senso ci sarà


Si, fare confusione!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Scherzi a parte, se ci si trova delle attinenze...allora tanto vale uscire fuori le palle e raccontarsi no?!?


----------



## Mari' (25 Novembre 2008)

maury ha detto:


> scusate.... stavo navigando...



In alto mare vedo


----------



## Mari' (25 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Sono pronto ad affrontarla....


*

PPPPPPPPRRRRRRRRRRRR  

	
	
		
		
	


	











*


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Novembre 2008)

Non registrato ha detto:


> ,con cio non voglio dire che mio marito ne soffra.anzi mio marito è molto felice


 prova a dirgli che vai a letto col massaggiatore
vedrai dopo come sara' felice.......


----------



## Mari' (25 Novembre 2008)

Un altro


----------



## Old alesera (26 Novembre 2008)

Non registrato ha detto:


> hai perfettamente ragione
> in questi gg che non lo sto sentendo sono un po' demoralizzata
> tra l'altro mi sono dimenticata di dire che lui è pure fidanzato.
> eravamo d'accordo che prima di domani 11.5 mi avrebbe scritto sms e invece da venerdi scorso (gli ho scritto io sms x augurargli buon weeky) non mi ha ancora messaggiata.
> ...


----------



## Old Pino (26 Novembre 2008)

Non registrato ha detto:


> premetto che ho 37 anni e sono sposata da 13 anni,ho anche 2 figli .con mio marito va tutto bene a livello sessuale,a parte il fatto che io chiedo piu coccole,piu abbracci nella giornata, che invece non mi vengono date.non ho avuto mai nessuna idea di tradirlo..fino a che 3 settimane fa ho conosciuto un ragazzo 36 anni che pratica massaggi shiatsu e cosi mi ha colpito il suo modo di fare di Guru,la sua positivita,mi ha esternato dei problemi interiori che mi tenevo da molti anni,ho pianto con lui..alla fine con lui ci sono andata a letto,ora sono letteralmente presa da questo nuovo rapporto,con cio non voglio dire che mio marito ne soffra.anzi mio marito è molto felice xche la carica che mi dà il mio amante produce effetti sessuali molto elevati anche con mio marito..
> ora mi sento una ragazzina,sono innamorata e non vedo l'ora di vederlo,lui mi sembra molto tranquillo invece,messaggini ogni tanto,cosa che io invece vorrei mandargli ogni ora,insomma sono davvero cotta dell'altro


 

Avanti c'è posto....tanto per cambiare...
povero marito... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e lui pensa che vai a fare il massaggio 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Solidarietà completa per lui.
Ciao
Pino


----------



## Old Alexantro (26 Novembre 2008)

Pino ha detto:


> Avanti c'è posto....tanto per cambiare...
> povero marito...
> 
> 
> ...


 se si viene qua x fare la morale e' il posto sbagliato
in quel caso lui pensa che lei va a fare il massaggio
in altri casi c'e chi pensa che la consorte e' con le amiche,e' al lavoro,ha un corso di aggiornamento,e' a cena coi colleghi e cosi via.....


----------



## Old Pino (26 Novembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> se si viene qua x fare la morale e' il posto sbagliato
> in quel caso lui pensa che lei va a fare il massaggio
> in altri casi c'e chi pensa che la consorte e' con le amiche,e' al lavoro,ha un corso di aggiornamento,e' a cena coi colleghi e cosi via.....


 
Nessuna morale, anche a me è capitato, ma mia moglie mi diceva che era in giro per lavoro...poi ho capito ..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  eccetera eccetera...
mi dispiace solo per il marito.
stop.
Pino


----------



## Old Alexantro (26 Novembre 2008)

Pino ha detto:


> Nessuna morale, anche a me è capitato, ma mia moglie mi diceva che era in giro per lavoro


 anche xche se trovo una moglie che dice al marito
"stasera esco con l'amante"
le pago una cena
parola


----------



## Old maury (26 Novembre 2008)

di solito si sente dire dalla moglie _"devo andare a una cena con i colleghi, non ne posso fare a meno.... che palle... non ne ho voglia ma non posso mancare"_


----------



## Old Alexantro (26 Novembre 2008)

maury ha detto:


> di solito si sente dire dalla moglie _"devo andare a una cena con i colleghi, non ne posso fare a meno.... che palle... non ne ho voglia ma non posso mancare"_


 io di scuse ne ho sentite a iosa......quando frequentavo alcune sposate queste dicevano ai mariti che andavano a cena con le colleghe...cosa effettivamente vera (forse anche x rendere piu credibile la cosa).....io subentravo nel dopocena.......se nn vuoi farti scoprire l'importante e' avere almeno 1 persona fidata di copertura che sia al corrente della cosa....


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Novembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> anche xche se trovo una moglie che dice al marito
> "stasera esco con l'amante"
> le pago una cena
> parola


e sì. perché invece di mariti che dicono alle mogli stasera esco con l'amante è pieno il mondo. ma dai....


----------



## Old Alexantro (26 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e sì. perché invece di mariti che dicono alle mogli stasera esco con l'amante è pieno il mondo. ma dai....


 ovvio
e' lo stesso discorso anche a parti invertite...non prendetela sempre come una fissazione maschilista pero' dai......qui si parla di una donna che tradisce il marito non viceversa....


----------



## Old Pino (26 Novembre 2008)

maury ha detto:


> di solito si sente dire dalla moglie _"devo andare a una cena con i colleghi, non ne posso fare a meno.... che palle... non ne ho voglia ma non posso mancare"_


Oppure...posso andare a ballare con mia cugina stasera....
se vuoi vieni anche te ...( odio ballare)...
la settimana dopo...posso andare a ballare con mia cugina...poi non vado più....ahahah la frittata era fatta ormai...in seguito "casualmente"andava sempre a pranzo in un locale...che frequentava il tizio....
Scuse,alibi se ne trovano veramente tanti.....anche i più bizzarri. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Buon appetito
Pino


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Novembre 2008)

maury ha detto:


> di solito si sente dire dalla moglie _"devo andare a una cena con i colleghi, non ne posso fare a meno.... che palle... non ne ho voglia ma non posso mancare"_


 tu che scusa usi?


----------



## Grande82 (26 Novembre 2008)

Pino ha detto:


> Oppure...posso andare a ballare con mia cugina stasera....
> se vuoi vieni anche te ...( odio ballare)...
> la settimana dopo...posso andare a ballare con mia cugina...poi non vado più....ahahah la frittata era fatta ormai...in seguito "casualmente"andava sempre a pranzo in un locale...che frequentava il tizio....
> Scuse,alibi se ne trovano veramente tanti.....anche i più bizzarri.
> ...


 POSSO?
tua moglie ti chiedeva il permesso per fare le cose? e che eri il babbo?


----------



## Old Pino (26 Novembre 2008)

Non diceva posso, ma cortesemente mi diceva "Stasera vado a ballare con mia cugina, vuoi venire"?Sapendo che odio ballare...
Dopo 15 anni di matrimonio non mi aveva mai detto una cosa del genere, poi la prima volta arrivò a casa alle 2 la seconda e ultima arrivò a casa alle 6 e poi il patatrac....


----------

